# P5K-VM & Vanilla Vdroop Pencil Mod



## Mediocre (Sep 14, 2007)

I haven't seen much of this around these forums, thanks to http://forum.insanelymac.com, and www.insanelymac.com.

First off, this is NOT the same mod as the P5K deluxe! The layout is slightly different. 
I also read the deluxe doesn't even need a vdroop mod b/c it has a voltage damper setting (in bios) that works. 

See the P5k Deluxe mod here


OK this was SUPER easy. No dis-assembly required (if you have a fairly steady hand). 

Only supplies - a SOFT pencil - 

I read a regular #2 pencil (or 2HB) will work, but I decided to dig out an old #2B I had lying around. I also found a #4 and judging from that, the higher the number the harder the lead.


Go up and down with the soft pencil, and color in the top of the capacitor circled in the pic. When you open the thumbnail, the picture is pretty big, but the capacitor is clearly circled and noticably 'off color' from the graphite I laid down.

There is a resistor on the cpu socket side with the number 104 on it, and a cap to the right


Sorry it's blurry, I didn't disconnect ANY cables, so getting a good shot was near impossible.





Original info from here
- It would be really cool if someone can PM me the correct way to do thumbnails 

Enjoy


----------



## panchoman (Sep 14, 2007)

all the asus p5k models that are p5k and under have terrible vdroop and shitty ocing, the deluxe and premium models are good. good find, this will help the people that made the grave mistake of buying a p5k or under lol.


----------



## Mediocre (Sep 14, 2007)

panchoman said:


> all the asus p5k models that are p5k and under have terrible vdroop and shitty ocing, the deluxe and premium models are good. good find, this will help the people that made the grave mistake of buying a p5k or under lol.



I agree with the horrible vdroop, but its VERY easily fixed.

I disagree with the 'shitty ocing':

This thing is a monster and will boot my quad on auto voltage up to about 3.2. 
Before the Vdroop I was running comfortably at 3.33. Nothing has a voltage bump except the cpu voltage.
It posted (with the horrible vdroop) at 4.3 (480x9)! 
I EXPECT to boot into windows at 4.2 this winter now that the vdroop is fixed.

For a $130 board, i'm not complaining


BTW - The EVGA 680i board with q6600 I built today for my buddy won't even POST at 3.0 (333x9), and has a .07 vdroop 


-But I shouldn't clutter the thread with OC talk...


----------



## Acid[]Killer (Jan 31, 2008)

*Sooo*

In doing this Pencil Mod . . using a (im from SA so its called) HB or 2HB pencil wil eliminate the vdroop in a way that if i now select eg. 1.4v in the BIOS then it would actually be 1.4v. . . 

Note my vdroop is crazy . . . 1.425v = 1.375 in actuallity. . :shadedshu

Anyhow when i get home tonight i'll get my pencil's ready

Cheers buddy


----------



## OnBoard (Jan 31, 2008)

This looks to be exatly the same as for P5B series, those components are just turned 90 degrees. Just did this on my P5B-E Plus board a couple days ago and have zero (0.000v) vdroop now  Before it went from 1.336v idle to 1.272v load.


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 31, 2008)

The main problem is the three phase....



> For a $130 board, i'm not complaining



Actually I'd be underwhelmed. Gigabyte's P35 DS3 doesnt suffer from this and costs slightly less than that.....


----------

